# New boer kid for October 2016 show



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

We have three kids we just bought yesterday. I had two on deposit but then my other daughter decided to get back to showing and I could only find this third one on our budget. We picked up the first two and they were born Feb 8th and weighed roughly 57 & 60 lbs. we picked up the third one and I was shocked by how little he was. She had told me he was born at the end of Feb and said he would be banded in two to three weeks when we spoke through message and that was back on March 16th. So I agreed to purchase. Well, to my surprise, he was little. Much smaller than the other two. And she never banded him. She said since he was small, she doesn't like to band them until their bigger. Whatever, my brother can band him. But it kinda annoyed me that she didn't. We got him home and he only weighs 23lbs. Our 4H count fair is second week of October. What are the chances we can get him to at least 70lbs? They have to weigh in between 70-130lbs. We've never had one this small and low weight before in May.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Has he been treated for coccidia?


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

I'm not sure. I know she wormed him in April she said because I asked. His eyelids and gums are nice and pink. He's eating just fine and drinking. His feces look normal, no diarreah or constipation. He's playful and friendly.


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Just messaged her to ask and she said no because she hasn't had a problem with coccidia.


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

The feed she sent home with us that she's been feeding him is MFM Pro Show Goat Developer "medicated" for prevention of coccidiosis. Protein 16%, crude fat 4.5%


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I think that you can plan on 8 to 10 pounds of weight gain per month. I would give him a dose of baycox, worm him, give probiotics, and then make sure your feed has rumensin/monensin in it. A very smart breeder told me that particular additive actually helps the body use the food better. Also, make sure that the feed is fresh each morning and evening. Even with all of that, you will probably be right at the minimum weight.


----------

